# L11's "I don't actually lift weights, it's just genetics" journal



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Morning all, a few people mentioned that I should do a journal so here goes.. I'm only gonna do it for a week or two because I'm cutting, because I'm not going for PB's whilst cutting so you're pretty much gonna see the same thing every day.

I'll probably do two entries a day, most of the time I train early morning so I'll post up my routine afterwards, then my diet at the end of the night, at the moment I'm doing "intermittent fasting" aka "skipping breakfast". Am I doing it because I think it's a superior diet? No, not in the slightest but 1. I'm bored of Keto and 2. It's enjoyable being able to practically pig out after 1pm, I see it as a treat for getting through the morning lol.

My lifting routine is currently PPL, twice a week, I only have one day off training. TBH I don't even want one day off but I force myself to do it for the rest (even though I don't feel like I need it)

Today was pull day - Training at 6.30am - Fasted (10g BCAA)

Lat Pull Down - 73kg x 10, 73kg x 10, 79kg x 10

Seated Cable Row - 86kg x 10, 86kg x 10, 86kg x 9

Deadlift - 60kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 110kg x 10, 115kg x 9

Dumbell Shrugs - 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12

Dumbell bicep curls (single armed preach curl) - 18kg x 10, 18kg x 10, 18kg x 10

Wrist Curls (on a flat bench) - 22kg x 12, 22kg x 12, 22kg x 12

Leg Raises (on the dip station) - 3 sets of 20

Hammer Curls - 16kg x 10, 16kg x 10, 16kg x 10

Didn't push myself really, which is kinda my plan whilst cutting, the push comes when the summer is over lol. Wish I could deadlift more, my legs and back can take it, but my grip doesn't want to play ball. I could use chalk or straps but there was a point when my grip gave up at 80kg, so it WILL improve, I'll just be patient.


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

gonna keep a eye on this as you always have good advice from what i have seen mate

good luck. shame your only logging it for a week or 2


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Definitely on this.

I'm surprised you even bother entering the gym, with your genetics you can probably just add mass by reading Mens Fitness :lol:

Did you get the 2 x week PPL from Matt Ogus? I I'm a fan of the high frequency PPL.

If was you i'd chuck in at least one power set each week on one day and aim for PRs. is 1 x 5 Bench, 1 x 5 deadlift and 1 x 5 squat. It will help your retain muscle and put you in a better position when you come out of cutting. I'd offset it by lowering the volume on that day on the other exercises


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

in


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

In, you better be posting that diet up you genetic freak.:laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Liquid chalk is handy, u will still improve grip strength and forearm strength anyway when using it. Might as well not short change ur deadlift gains for a slightly faster increase in grip strength.

Just my 2 cents.

Good luck with this, u are switched on and dedicated so I don't doubt u will get where u want to be.

Nice thread title btw ... Dem blacknetics lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Forgot to do diet yesterday:

Meal 1: 250g lean beef mince, 80g white basmati rice.

Meal 2: 250g lean beef mince, 1 wholemeal tortilla

Snack: 30g oats, 20g whey, 10g psyllium husk. (porridge)

Meal 3: 120g salmon, 6 egg whites

Meal 4 (snack?): 40g whey, 30g ground almonds, 20g psyllium husk, 10g cinnamon, 1 egg white (turned into beautiful protein bars which I'll take a picture of later)

Throughout the day I had 3 options hot chocolate aswell. (which I counted)

2240 calories, 68g fat, 170g carbs, 220g protein.

I don't count calories from seasoning, low cal sweetener, milk, sauces or green veg. Partly because I calculated my maintenence without doing it but mainly because I can't be bothered.

Trying something new today.. Training at 5am.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Did you get the 2 x week PPL from Matt Ogus? I I'm a fan of the high frequency PPL.
> 
> If was you i'd chuck in at least one power set each week on one day and aim for PRs. is 1 x 5 Bench, 1 x 5 deadlift and 1 x 5 squat. It will help your retain muscle and put you in a better position when you come out of cutting. I'd offset it by lowering the volume on that day on the other exercises


Nah I just did a lot of reading on here and PPL made more and more sense, but I love training and there's no way I'm going less than 5 days a week so I thought f*ck it I'll do it twice! I may try something like that, bench is a difficult one though (which I'll comment on later) since I train alone/no spotter


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Woke up at 4.45am.. Was in the gym at 5am.. Very different kind of session, since I have work at 8, I was very conscious of time so I set a timer between EVERY set, for 2 minutes, the beep would go off and I'd just get straight back into it.. Normally I'd just go when I'm ready, so I could rest for anything up to 5 minutes

Incline bench press 60kg x 10 (warm up), 100kg x 9, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 7, 100kg x 5 (at this point I thought the 2 minute break thing wasn't gonna work out for me, I can do 100kg for 10 so I clearly hadn't recovered in time, and I couldn't push myself because I didn't fancy the weight dropping on my neck in an empty gym)

Seated fly - 127kg x 10, 127kg x 10, 134kg x 10 - This is exactly what I normally do so I was happy with this, started to wake up a bit and had more energy

Seated Dumbell Shoulder Press - 36kg x 11, 36kg x 10, 36kg x 10 - Could do more but that's the max dumbbells in my gym, oh well.

Seated reverse fly - 79kg x 10, 79kg x 10, 79kg x 10 - Same as previous session, again quite happy.

Tricep kickbacks - 18kg x 13, 18kg x 13, 18kg x 13 - See above.

Close grip bench press (on smith machine) - 75kg x 10, 85kg x 10, 90kg x 7 (got cramp in my foot, WTF) - 20 second rest between this set, 90kg x 4 (This is more than I've done before, I really wanted to push myself as I'd p*ssied out on the incline press)

Did 3 sets of 12 reps on the weighted crunch machine (45kg if you're wondering, but that means nothing unless you've got the same machine lol)

Had 5 minutes to spare so I did some tricep extensions with 30 seconds rest between sets to really rape them - 10kg x 10, 12kg x 10, 14kg x 10

With the exception of the first exercise, the early morning session was a success, and given the fact I've had time to write this and I still have 20 minutes until I have to leave for work, next time I could probably do with doing 3-4 minute breaks on the bench press, and keep everything else the same. Bench press has always one of my weakest exercises as I just cannot push myself for fear of dropping the weight.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Always wondered when id see a journal from you..about time too


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

How tall are you/ what do you weigh mate?

Thats some physique you've got.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

foodaddict said:


> How tall are you/ what do you weigh mate?
> 
> Thats some physique you've got.


Thanks mate, I'm 5" 7, weigh "around 12 stone", it fluctuates far too much for me to attempt to get an accurate measurement.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Subbed for the two week journey.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

L11 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm 5" 7, weigh "around 12 stone", it fluctuates far too much for me to attempt to get an accurate measurement.


Without noshing you off too hard I'd say you're proof that you don't have to be some 17st 'beast' to look awesome...a few of the lean-o-phobe 'big' boy braggarts on here could learn something.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

You might as well chalk up for deads, it'll still work your forearms the same, unlike straps.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

In

Pretty much what has already been said - just goes to show you don't need steroids or need to lift stupidly high amount of weight in the gym to look great

On the deadlift's I'm starting to have the same problem - grips starting to go before the weight, may need to get some lifting straps or chalk. I also train at Pure Gym and there's no chance of us getting chalk in there lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

That a pretty respectable incline press mate. especially with that volume.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Subbed, look alot bigger then 12 stone mate, looking forward to following this, hell i might learn somthing


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Today's diet

Meal 1 (1pm): 450g turkey mince, 80g pasta (white pasta, who gives a f*ck) - DELICIOUS

Meal 2 (snack): 30g wholemeal flour, 20g ground almonds, 10g whey, 1 egg white, cinnamon ("protein" bar) - DELICIOUS

Meal 3 - 375g chicken breast, 80g white basmati rice - Beautiful

Meal 4 - 30g flax seed powder, 10g psyllium husk, 20g whey, Cinnamon - Amazing.

This came to 2,064 calories, 174g carbs, 53g fat, 231g protein BUT I did put some honey and peanut butter on the protein bars so it was probably more like 2350 calories in truth. I'm far less strict about counting everything when I'm cutting, I purposely set a high deficit so that the little things don't really matter, and psychologically its easier because I just say to myself "Ok well you're still in a deficit, so tomorrow you'll only look better than you did yesterday" 2350 is still at *least* 500 calorie deficit for me so I'm happy.

Protein bars in the making:



I've mentioned in a lot of threads that I'm not a fan of epic cheat binge days, but I do fancy a drink "from time to time".. Now this weekend I'm not going out because I'm broke and I've got an expensive one planned next weekend. But I'm thinking, do I bang in a maintenance day (clean food) just to "keep my metabolism guessing"? Whilst it's not a philosophy I consciously agree on, it is something I technically practice by going out and drinking once a week. And quite a few articles seem to say it's more important as you get leaner..?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

In m8,

Do you deadlift every pull day?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

no **** but you look f*ckin good pal - and at 12 stone thats just madness!! want to keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

@L11

PUT SOME PHOTOS UP OF YOU INIT

I wanna see some HD sh!t up close see how cut up you are, that avi is too small for my liking lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> In m8,
> 
> Do you deadlift every pull day?


Yes mate

@sckeane

This is the pic in my avi, I only ever post pics in the natty section!

View attachment 121176


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

sckeane said:


> @L11
> 
> PUT SOME PHOTOS UP OF YOU INIT
> 
> I wanna see some HD sh!t up close see how cut up you are, that avi is too small for my liking lol


Light muscle worship eh gotta pay for that sht :lol:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

L11 said:


> Yes mate
> 
> @sckeane
> 
> ...


Jeeeezzzzuz


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

D9S4 said:


> Light muscle worship eh gotta pay for that sht :lol:


Hahah

How does he do it, I need these genetics


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

In, already jacking your PPL routine hopefully get some good diet tips also for when i start my cut in june


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

D9S4 said:


> Light muscle worship eh gotta pay for that sht :lol:


Lmao. I'll take tree fiddy.

Next person to mention genetics is getting reported to a mod for bullying.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Genetics :rolleye:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Genetics :rolleye:


Apparently he don't even lift!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome physique mate. One of the best on here imo. Glad to see you have a journal as well.

With all the talk of genetics...out of interest have you got any pics around the time you started training?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

L11 said:


> Lmao. I'll take tree fiddy.
> 
> Next person to mention genetics is getting reported to a mod for bullying.


and me


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

The one session you never want to take advice from me on: LEGS

Barbell Squat - 70kg x 10, 110kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 125kg x 7, 125kg x 5

Barbell calf raises - 65kg x 20, 65kg x 20, 65kg x 20, 65kg x 10

Leg Press - 168kg x 10, 175kg x 11, 175kg x 11 (175kg is the highest weight)

Leg extensions - 59kg x 10, 59 kg x 10, 59kg x 10

Leg Curl (laying) - 50kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 54kg x 10

Leg Raises (on dip rack thing) - 20 reps x 3

NOW - With legs I'm a firm believer that higher reps work better, but when i've tried it, although the leg stimulus is far greater, my knees get destroyed, I'm talking pain for days, clicking all the time... So I've gone back to 10 reps, and try to have a much more controlled rep to add as much tension as possible, especially with stuff like leg press where I can't physically add any more weight


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

out of interest @L11 - do you have any desire to compete or what is your end goal physique wise?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

benno_2010 said:


> out of interest @L11 - do you have any desire to compete or what is your end goal physique wise?


Nah mate, I just do it for fun tbh. I enjoy training, I enjoy the challenge to stay lean, I enjoy learning new things about my body etc etc

And I enjoy taking my top off at music festivals.

Don't really have an end goal as such, if I looked like how I do at the moment, for the next 10 years, I'll be very very happy. This will obviously get harder as time goes by so there will always be a "challenge".


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Have you ever tried lower reps for legs?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Have you ever tried lower reps for legs?


Nah, 20 reps definitely work better for me over 10 so I wouldn't really wanna go any lower..


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

L11 said:


> Nah mate, I just do it for fun tbh. I enjoy training, I enjoy the challenge to stay lean, I enjoy learning new things about my body etc etc
> 
> And I enjoy taking my top off at music festivals.
> 
> Don't really have an end goal as such, if I looked like how I do at the moment, for the next 10 years, I'll be very very happy. This will obviously get harder as time goes by so there will always be a "challenge".


Thats interesting considering the way you look - i suppose the competitive nature of it may take some of the enjoyment away, and like you say, the challenge is maintenance!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bit of a strange day for diet, started off disciplined but decided to "treat" myself at the end

Meal 1: Tin of tuna, 4 egg whites, 70g pasta (436 calories - 44C, 2F, 58P)

Meal 2: 250g lean mince, 2 wholemeal pittas (722 calories, 77C, 14F, 68P)

Meal 3: 250g lean mince, 3 egg whites, 2 whole eggs (535 calories, 1C, 25F, 74P)

Meal 4: Made loads of protein bars, psyllium husk, almonds, oats, topped with plum conserve, honey, peanut butter - Weighed it all up - (642 calories 52C, 25F, 34P)

Total 2335 - 174C, 66F, 234P

I'm not actually aiming for that much protein, it just happens that my food choices provide that, oh well.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> And I enjoy taking my top off at music festivals.
> 
> .


You'd love Australia


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Chill out guys,its just cos he's black,dark skin gives the illusion of being bigger  nar mate you look awesome,hard to believe your only 12 stone aswell,just goes to show...


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you always trained high volume? Do you do any cardio or do you find the diet + weights works well enough for you to stay lean?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

billly9 said:


> Have you always trained high volume? Do you do any cardio or do you find the diet + weights works well enough for you to stay lean?


High volume in what sense? The amount of reps? The amount of sets?

Cardio isn't necessary to stay lean, it's infinitely easier to just eat less. That being said, I did used to cycle alot but that was just to save petrol lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pull Day.. Not the best workout today but ars*nal came 4th so I don't actually give a f*ck

Deadlifts: 70kg x 10, 105kg x 10, 115kg x 10, 125kg x 9 (actually a personal best)

Single arm Bent Over Rows (decided to do these as my left side was feeling bigger and I wanted to isolate the right): 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12 (max dumbell)

I'd normally do lat pull down next, but they were both busy so I thought f*ck it I'll do it last

Leg raises: 3 sets of 20

Dumbbell shrugs: 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12

Single arm Preacher Curl: 18kg x 10, 18kg x 10, 18kg x 10

Dumbell wrist curl: 22kg x 12, 22kg x 12, 22kg x 10

Went to do lat pulldown on my normal weight of 73kg... 7 REPS.. I'd fatigued my grip so I literally couldn't hold onto it, dropped it down to 59kg, still couldn't hold onto it.. Felt like a proper little b*tch..

Did some SLOW seated cable rows 45kg x 15, 52kg x 15, 59kg x 10, 59kg x 10

THen cried all the way home.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Diet:

Meal 1: 375g chicken breast, 100g rice

Meal 2: 4 egg whites, 100g mackerel, wholemeal wrap

Meal 3: Weed

Meal 4: Let's just say maintenance calories were met.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi @L11 i notice you do pull/push, where most ppl do push/pull any reason behind that mate?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jason88 said:


> Hi @L11 i notice you do pull/push, where most ppl do push/pull any reason behind that mate?


Nah. Doesn't make a difference does it..?


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

L11 said:


> Nah. Doesn't make a difference does it..?


I wouldnt say it does make a difference but always wonderes and cleary what your doing is working, was just curious


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1: 375g chicken breast, 100g rice
> 
> ...


Reefer and refeed. Good work


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Push day

Normally start with incline barbell press but both bars were taken..

Seated fly - 127kg x 10, 134kg x 10, 134kg x 10 (max weight at my gym)

Seated dumbell shoulder press - 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12 (this is far too easy)

Lateral raise - 14kg x 10, 14kg x 10, 16kg x 10

Incline Press - 100kg x 10 (this set wasn't easy, and I considering I normally do this exercise 1st, but now I'm doing it 4th I thought I'll drop the weight and go for some nice controlled reps) 90kg x 8, 90kg x 8, 90kg x 8 - Leaving your ego at the is crucial to training I think - I felt this 90kg way more in my chest than the 100kg because I was able to really concentrate on it..

Tricep kickbacks 18kg x 13, 18kg x 13, 18kg x 13

Close grip flat bench - 85kg x 10, 85kg x 9, 85kg x 9, 85kg x 6 - REALLY felt it on the chest here

Weighted crunches on the machine - 45kg x 12, 45kg x 12, 45kg x 12

Still had loads of energy left so banged out some quick incline dumbbell flyes - 16kg x 10, 20kg x 9, 20kg x 9

Actually really wanted to do more but didn't wanna overtrain, especiallly since I'm doing "IF" and wont be eating for hours..


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

L11 said:


> Bit of a strange day for diet, started off disciplined but decided to "treat" myself at the end
> 
> Meal 1: Tin of tuna, *4 egg whites*, 70g pasta (436 calories - 44C, 2F, 58P)
> 
> ...


Hi mate, curious as to what meal you're actually making when you're adding egg whites to things like mince and tuna? Are you just mixing all the ingredients together or do you have the egg whites separate and scramble them or something? Cheers.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Meal 1 I mix the 4 egg whites and tuna and some seasoning then cook it on a frying pan (with the 1 cal spray), tastes f*cking delicious.

Meal 3 is just scrambled egg.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

L11 said:


> Meal 1 I mix the 4 egg whites and tuna and some seasoning then cook it on a frying pan (with the 1 cal spray), tastes f*cking delicious.
> 
> Meal 3 is just scrambled egg.


Got ya, thanks.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

when you train in the morning, are BBCA's enough to fuel your workout? do you have protien PWO, or nothing apart from BCAA's til 1pm?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

BCAA and A cup of coffee first thing.. I don't know if the BCAA's even help I've never tried it without.. When I train literally 20 minutes after waking up I don't think anything really has an effect on the actual workout tbh, how quickly can the body really digest stuff? Coffee does help a little, but only when I wait for it to cool down and then down it. I was taking ECA but it only really worked as a stimulant for the first week or so.

A day like today when I'm working a late shift I won't actually eat until 3pm now.. Is this catabolic? Time will tell..


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

In theory it is catabolic, but thats why you use the BCAA"s right? I feel weak training on a empty stomach, but iv ordered some bbca's so il try them before I train. takes some discipline to fast til 3pm! im gona try do it til 1


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I train 7:15 AM and don't eat until midday. No catabolism, no slow down in performance, no problems.

Just takes a little time to adjustment,

The 'theory' about catabolism is not a 'theory' at all. It's conjecture, or what we commonly call in this game 'broscience'.

People should spend more time learning GCSE biology and get time listening big guys sponsored by supplement companies


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I train 7:15 AM and don't eat until midday. No catabolism, no slow down in performance, no problems.
> 
> Just takes a little time to adjustment,
> 
> ...


Agreed, imo it would take a few days to go catabolic from not eating, not a few hours!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

icamero1 said:


> In theory it is catabolic, but thats why you use the BCAA"s right? I feel weak training on a empty stomach, but iv ordered some bbca's so il try them before I train. takes some discipline to fast til 3pm! im gona try do it til 1


When I'm at work its easy because I'm distracted, on my day off it is hell!


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> I train 7:15 AM and don't eat until midday. No catabolism, no slow down in performance, no problems.
> 
> Just takes a little time to adjustment,
> 
> ...


so you mean I dont have to wake up every 3 hours during the night to eat? :clap:

damn broscience!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> When I'm at work its easy because I'm distracted, on my day off it is hell!


I simply just doing do IF on saturdays. Even god needed a day off. Sunday I can normally procrastinate until lunchtime


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I simply just doing do IF on saturdays. Even god needed a day off. Sunday I can normally procrastinate until lunchtime


Yea i'm thinking at this stage to just eat maintenance calories on my days off, I just cutting for fun right now lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

L11 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm 5" 7,* weigh "around 12 stone*", it fluctuates far too much for me to attempt to get an accurate measurement.


Strong weight to avi appearance ratio


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

L11 said:


> Yes mate
> 
> @sckeane
> 
> ...


What's going on with those tiny nipples?

(No ****)


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> What's going on with those tiny nipples?
> 
> (No ****)


No **** denied.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

L11 said:


> No **** denied.


Those nipples are impervious to gyno.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

L11 said:


> No **** denied.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

**** isit with all this "no ****"

as if saying to a bloke "yeah, you got small nipples bro, why that?" is automaticly gonna make him think that you wanna suck his pipe :laugh: talk about paranoid :laugh:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tiny nipple manlet checking in. Albeit with inferior Casper genetics


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Managed a clean diet today!

3.30pm lunch (18 hour fast) - 4egg whites, tin tuna, 120g pasta, protein bars (950 calories 113C, 8F, 108P)

9pm dinner - 240g river cobbler, 3 scrambled eggs, 20g cheese, 2 mini wraps (775 calories 29C, 32F, 90P)

9.30pm dessert - Protein bars - From now on just assume they all have some mixture of whey/oats/psyllium husk/almonds because I'm never listing all the ingredients (383 calories - 28C, 19F 33P)

Total 2100 calories 170C, 59F, 231P

Feel really good for keeping on top of the diet today. I'm gonna stop the cut soon, I'm getting a bit too vascular for my liking (although the large mug of coffee before the workout isnt helping this) I'm only carrying on because this weekend is going to be VERY messy. If I don't go 2000 calories over maintenance on friday I will be extremely dissapointed. THen 2 weeks after that it's parklife festival, where I'm taking my top off even if it snows. That will be the official end of the cut.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

L11 said:


> Managed a clean diet today!
> 
> 3.30pm lunch (18 hour fast) - 4egg whites, tin tuna, 120g pasta, protein bars (950 calories 113C, 8F, 108P)
> 
> ...


"THen 2 weeks after that it's parklife festival, where I'm taking my top off even if it snows."

Legend. Have some reps for that blinder of a comment :laugh:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Legs today - Hamstrings were KILLING when I woke up but I thought f*ck it I'll do it anyway

Barbell Squat: 70kg x 10, 110kg x 10, 115kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 125kg x 6

Barbell calf raises (smith): 65kg x 20, 65kg x 20, 65kg x 19, 65kg x 14

Leg Press: 90kg x 10, 168kg x 10, 175kg x 10, 175kg x 10 (wish there was more weights!!!)

Leg extensions: Felt like a change so I did higher reps - 32kg x 14, 39kg x 15, 39kg x 15.. Felt nice.

Lying Leg Curl: Since my hamstrings were hurting earlier I warmed up cautiously - 36kg x 10...CRAMP!!! Stretched for a bit and did some pointless sets on some pointless weights. 36kg x 10, 41kg x 10

Leg Raises - 3 sets of 20 reps.

Actually feel really good about that session, squats are getting better... Don't wanna push myself too much whilst I'm cutting but when I'm back on a clean bulk I'm going to rape those squats.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> **** isit with all this "no ****"
> 
> as if saying to a bloke "yeah, you got small nipples bro, why that?" is automaticly gonna make him think that you wanna suck his pipe :laugh: talk about paranoid :laugh:


Nice tatts big boy! Is your name Justin Cider because you have a 2" penis?



L11 said:


> Managed a clean diet today!
> 
> 3.30pm lunch (18 hour fast) - 4egg whites, tin tuna, 120g pasta, protein bars (950 calories 113C, 8F, 108P)
> 
> ...


Maybe it's not your diet and workouts you should be logging but instead log what you consume on your weekend benders. Alcohol and chemicals may be the key to your success, if this turns out to be true and the holy grail we have all been looking forward then this board will be pretty funny in a few weeks when we are all showing our stash of Captain Morgan and Mandy.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Mish said:


> Nice tatts big boy! Is your name Justin Cider because you have a 2" penis?


Thanks.

Maybe you'll find out in the showers one day x


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Speaking of nipples. Smallest pair I've ever seen.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Diet yesterday was the same as the day before except the mackerel was tuna and the eggs were egg whites.

Meant to stop intermittent fasting but wasn't hungry so I just carried on lol.

Day off today, gonna eat whatever I want up to maintenance.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pull Session:

Decided not to do deadlifts to give my hams some recovery.. Wednesday is normally my day off the gym but I was feeling good so I went anyway

*Lat pulldown*: Had to up the weights to make up for the embarassment of the last session - 73kg x 10, 79kg x 10, 79kg x10

*Bent over row (dumbell)*: 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12, 36kg x12

Had an epiphany and realised I'd never actually tried a *pull up* so I thought f*ck it I'll try it out: 3 sets of 10 and 1 set of 9.. Felt VERY nice, felt it in completely different muscles from a lat pulldown so will definetly be keeping these in.. Wasn't as easy as i thought either.

*Back Extensions*: Never done them in this gym so was very cautious on the weights - 59kg x 10, 73kg x 10, 86kg x 10, 86kg x 10

*Seated Cable rows:* 73kg x 10, 73kg x 10kg, 73kg - VERY controlled reps

*Dumbell preacher curl: *18kg x 10, 18kg x 10, 20kg x 9

*Wrist Curls: *22kg x 12, 22kg x 12, 22kg x 12

*Hammer Curls:* 16kg x 12, 16kg x 12, 16kg x 12

Alot of reps in there, I had the energy so I thought f*ck it.. Yea yea catabolism over-training bla bla bla. Amazing how much more energy I have when I don't do deadlifts lol


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Iv copied your PPL routine L11. only because iv never done that kinda split. always done chest/tri - back/bi or different bodypart each day. after one pull workout I rekon il like this, lots of variation, although didnt feel each bodypart got a proper beasting. do you lift to failure every set, or last set, or not?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Good journal mate

One question, you say you train fasted at 6.30am after intake of BCAAS and then your first meal is after 1pm...Do you take nothing at all after training? How do you feel between say 7.30am - 1pm?!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Some progress:





Forgive the fact that I'm oiled up on the second pic, I just moisturised lol



icamero1 said:


> Iv copied your PPL routine L11. only because iv never done that kinda split. always done chest/tri - back/bi or different bodypart each day. after one pull workout I rekon il like this, lots of variation, although didnt feel each bodypart got a proper beasting. do you lift to failure every set, or last set, or not?


Nah I never lift to failure, I don't think it would really work with the frequency I train.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

L11 said:


> Pull Session:
> 
> Decided not to do deadlifts to give my hams some recovery.. Wednesday is normally my day off the gym but I was feeling good so I went anyway
> 
> ...


Done a deadlift free back session today myself, does make a massive difference, concentrated mainly on pulls and chins and high rep DB row (only go up to 30kg where ive been training) did a bit of cable stuff too. Made a nice change tbh


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

L11 said:


> NOW - With legs I'm a firm believer that higher reps work better, but when i've tried it, although the leg stimulus is far greater, my knees get destroyed, I'm talking pain for days, clicking all the time... So I've gone back to 10 reps, and try to have a much more controlled rep to add as much tension as possible, especially with stuff like leg press where I can't physically add any more weight


Whack on a pair of knee sleeves, Strengthshop do single ply ones for fifteen notes. Keeps the patella tracking correctly and elevates knee pain allowing more squatting without actually 'assisting' the lift as a wrap does.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Whack on a pair of knee sleeves, Strengthshop do single ply ones for fifteen notes. Keeps the patella tracking correctly and elevates knee pain allowing more squatting without actually 'assisting' the lift as a wrap does.


I'll have a look into these, it's almost as you read my mind regarding the assistance!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

love this journal!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

:thumbup1:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fell REALLY good about today's session, didn't push any amazing weights but felt like I really worked the intended muscles

Barbell Bench Press - Confidence has been knocked on this so again went for good form - 60kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 95kg x 10, 95kg x 10

Incline Dumbell Fly - Hadn't done this in a while so started low, could've done more but i REALLY felt it in the chest - 20kg x 10, 26kg x 10, 26kg x 10

Dumbell Shoulder press - 36kg x 11, 36kg x 10, 36kg x 11 (for the first time in ages I really felt this in my shoulders)

Dumbell Tricep Extensions - Again hadn't done this in a while, due to elbow pain, so started low - 14kg x 10, 14kg x 10, 14kg x 10 - Felt it in my left elbow so wont be doing this again

Lateral Raises - This RAPED my shoulders last session so I went for it again - 14kg x 10, 16kg x 10, 16kg x 10. Went for very strict form, no back movement, loved it.

Close grip smith bench press - 85kg x 10, 85kg x 10, 85kg x 9, 85kg

Leg raises 3 sets of 20

Great session. It's not always about going heavy.

8th day in a row.... Clearly overtraining :whistling:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Cottage cheese and whey.

OH MY GOSH

I used to have this allll the time but aldi changed their cottage cheese recipe, picked up the pineapple one earlier hoping for the best.... Back to the old formula! A pot a day is going get very expensive!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Legs yesterday.. Normal routine.

Diet consisted of:

Meal 1: 375g chicken breast, 90g pasta

Meal 2: Chicken breasts, chicken wings, salmon steaks, steaks, pork chops, ribs, cous cous, coleslaw, potato salad, burgers, white buns, plastic cheese (Had at least 5 FULL plates of food it was amazing)

Meal 3: 1/2 bottle Vanilla Vodka, 1/2 bottl enormal Vodka

Meal 4: ECA, Yohimbine, MDMA

As a result of my last meal I have now been awake for 29 hours, and i'm not even remotely tired


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> Legs yesterday.. Normal routine.
> 
> Diet consisted of:
> 
> ...


I'm just going for the same meal 4 except with columbian ECA


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I had a bit of that but it didn't do much so it "didnt count"

I'm so worried about how I'm going to feel later, I fear the crash is going to be horrible.

So worth it though. So worth it.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

L11 said:


> Legs yesterday.. Normal routine.
> 
> Diet consisted of:
> 
> ...


Crazy cvnt :lol:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Struggling to keep up with this as I've been extremely busy this weekend, what with being borderline comatose on Saturday and working / still recovering on Sunday and today.

Rest assured I'm still training though.. Banged out a 7 exercise pull session yesterday and 6 exercise Push today. Been BANG on the diet.

Will be back with the detail tomorrow, reckon I'll be fully on it, physically and mentally.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Woke up this morning, not on it, had a ridiculously deep sleep and I don't think it did me to well.. Then I od'd on coffee and my heart rate was through the roof!

Still, because of the weekend I was determined to have a good session

Legs:

Squats - 70kg x 10, 110kg x 10, 120kg x 10, *125kg x 10 (Personal best!)*

Barbell calf raises - 65kg x 20, 65kg x 20, 65kg x 20, 65kg x 15

Leg Extensions - 39kg x 15, 39kg x 15, 39kg x 15

Leg Press - 175kg x 10, 180kg x 10, 180kg x 10

Leg Curls - 50kg x 10, 54kg x 10, 54kg x 10

Not really feeling it on the legs right now but very happy with the PB on squats (whilst cutting, wtf?!).. On a late shift today which makes intermittent fasting very difficult as my lunch break won't be until at least 3pm. As long as I keep busy I should be good though.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Back on this ting:

Woke up at 7am but rather than rush to the gym just chilled out for a bit and went when I was ready, typical "overtraining" session from me

With my pull routine I've decided to do one back session with deads, one without, this is the one without:

Lat Pulldown: 73kg x 10, 73kg x 10, 73kg x 10

Bent Over Rows: 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12

Seated Row: 66kg x 10, 73kg x 10, 73kg x 10

Shrugs: 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12, 36kg x 12

Preacher Curls: 18kg x 10, 18kg x 10, 20kg x 10 - Thought I'd go up a weight on this, 18kg is nothing, 20kg is a massive difference though

Back Extensions - 73kg x 10, 79kg x 10, 79kg x10 - Again very careful on this, very paranoid about about my back.

Leg Raises - 3 sets of 20, really concentrated on the abs on this and felt a burn I've never felt before

Wrist Curls - 22kg x 12, 22kg x 12, 22kg x 12 - This was alot easier than normal, probably because of the long break between the last grip based exercise.

Hammer Curls - 16kg x 12, 16kg x 12, 16kg x 12 - Just because I had loads of energy left..

At the moment I'm still weary of upping my weights whilst I'm on a deficit, but I've definitely got more in me.. Parklife festival in 10 days, after that I'm gonna eat at maintenance for 3-4 weeks, push the weights a bit, before doing a mini 2 week cut for global gathering (chances are I'll still be lean tbh but we'll see how many bottles of disaronno I drink in that time)

Keep thinking of dropping intermittent fasting, but I'm not hungry in the morning any more so f*ck it.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

D9S4 said:


> View attachment 123510


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Its the journal of a black man be patient our timing is different to yours


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Stopped for 2 reasons

1. It seemed like people lost interest when they realised the "secret" to my physique was eating well and training frequently. Plus it must be boring to read me do the same PPL routine over and over

2. Couldn't be f*cked

The past 11 days I've done PPL non stop, except for today where I did an upper body session (read.. abs, chest and biceps)

Diet has been VERY tricky for me the past 2 weeks, I became far too vascular for my liking so I experimented with upping calories, too many carbs was making me feel too bloated and watery and even though I hadn't put on fat, I looked like sh*t because of the water. So I dropped carbs to no more than 150g a day (and 30g of that was psyllium husk so my sh*ts wouldnt take me 15 minutes), upped fats to about 80-90g, protein around 220g-250g. Ridiculously balancing act but I've resigned to the fact that come tomorow I'm going to be eating crap and drinking loads so I'm probably gonna look watery anyway, but still look better than 99% of people there and I'm still gonna get some pum pum.

Parklife festival tomorrow, lots of sit ups tonight. Cut is officially over come tomorrow morning.

I will journal my drug and alcohol intake for anyone that's interested.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Most interested in latter. Keep logging my natty brother


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok so parklife finished at 11 o clock on Sunday night.

And I'm not even close to recovered.

Absolute mess.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Forced myself to the gym.. Leg work out of all things..

Stacked the leg press machine, 1 set and I was back on form!

After 3 days off (longest time off in a whole year) I almost forgot what the buzz was like from exercising..

Lifted the same weights as normal except for squat because I did it last instead of first... Did 4 sets of 10 with 100kg, possibly the deepest squats I've ever done in my entire life, felt great, definitely gonna go deeper and lighter from now on.

Diet wise for the next week I am NOT calorie counting, not weighing a single thing.. Just wanna live normal for one week.. Still gonna eat "clean" because I had absolute sh*t over the weekend.. I'm talking bars and bars of chocolate, massive bags of m&ms, about 5 beautifully unhealthy flapjacks, burgers, chips, just pure festival filth.. Not to mention 2 bottles of vodka, 2 bottles of Malibu, uncoutable amounts of koppaberg and a ridiculous amount of MDMA.

My plan after this week is to cut for 2 more weeks to get back to where I was (I'm a watery bloated mess at the moment). Then hit some more festivals, rinse and repeat.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok turns out that I cant actually cope with looking like sh*t 3 days after getting into the best shape of my entire life. Yes I most likely have a "problem".

Back on MFP, "cut" starts tomorrow.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol. Dude. Will be water retention. You will be clear by the weekend. Lean and tight. Just go low carb for a few days.

I love logs where the is discipline and tangents. Keep it up


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Feel MILES better after doing the first upper body workout since Friday.

Pull session, haven't done deadlifts in weeks because I felt I was getting an imbalance from the mixed grip and because they were raping my forearms so much that they were impacting on other exercises. Did some light ones today, 3 sets of 10 on 100kg, normal grip, kept nice form and allowed me to lift my normal on the other exercises (although my forearms were still raped.)

Shrugs were difficult as my traps are still tight from the ridiculous amount of head bopping over the weekend.

Gonna take the advice from @simonthepieman and do low carb for a few days, just to get rid of the water. Telling myself I'm gonna do some cardio after work, but lets face it, that's an absolute f*cking lie.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> Feel MILES better after doing the first upper body workout since Friday.
> 
> Pull session, haven't done deadlifts in weeks because I felt I was getting an imbalance from the mixed grip and because they were raping my forearms so much that they were impacting on other exercises. Did some light ones today, 3 sets of 10 on 100kg, normal grip, kept nice form and allowed me to lift my normal on the other exercises (although my forearms were still raped.)
> 
> ...


Get some straps for your deadlifts too. I never do mixed grip for the same reasons.

Unless you are planning to be a power lifter or you need hulk grip strength elsewhere in your life there's little to gain with mixed grip


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

After around 6 years of lifting, today I did my first "roll of shame" on the bench press.. Luckily it was incline, I was thinking about how easy it was then all of a sudden my right arm just said "NO".

I couldn't stop laughing for some reason


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

interesting journal and diet and great results mate... just out of interest how did you work out what your daily nutritional goals were also what are the timings for all your meals in relation to training too?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breezy2k said:


> interesting journal and diet and great results mate... just out of interest how did you work out what your daily nutritional goals were also what are the timings for all your meals in relation to training too?


Cheers mate..im happy with the results too and my diet consisted of pringles vodka and the odd glass of wine anything youd like to know just ask away I will be updating this once a week 

***disclaimer***

Ive claimed ownership of this journal because the owner has given up updating because he already had the results..


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breezy2k said:


> interesting journal and diet and great results mate... just out of interest how did you work out what your daily nutritional goals were also what are the timings for all your meals in relation to training too?


Trial and error. I am finding I am stronger after upping my protein intake recently though. Most of the time the meal timings were based on what I felt like eating.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Cheers mate..im happy with the results too and my diet consisted of pringles vodka and the odd glass of wine anything youd like to know just ask away I will be updating this once a week
> 
> ***disclaimer***
> 
> Ive claimed ownership of this journal because the owner has given up updating because he already had the results..


Hold tight I'm gonna do a proper journal mid-august/september. Gonna do an all out BULK, 800 calories over maintenance bye bye abs.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

You know what even typing that I know it's not gonna happen.

Lean bulk.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

L11 said:


> Hold tight I'm gonna do a proper journal mid-august/september. Gonna do an all out BULK, 800 calories over maintenance bye bye abs.


Get on it :thumbup:


----------

